# LAST REPOST TRY: Cichlid type and gender?



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

I saved this cichlid and some other fish (tetras) from a family friend who no longer could care properly for them. I'm not very familiar with cichlids. I want to know the type and its gender, plus any additional information that may help me. It's approximately 2 inches long including the tail fin, any estimate to it's age?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

Because of problems I placed the pics in an album on my profile! Please check them out!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Google > Geophagus > Images of Geophagus
Geophagus aripuana, maybe?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought maybe tapajos


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The domed shaped head makes me think it's a Geophagus sp. "Tapajos", though still young to tell. Geophagus are really tough to tell apart as they all look similar!


----------

